# Graze Boxes



## squeezablysoft (Apr 18, 2016)

*They're a bit too expensive to justify getting regularly, but I got one with a promo code. They are really yummy! Not sure I can get through all 8 of these in one sitting but we'll see.* 

View attachment Graze 1.jpg


View attachment Graze 2.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 18, 2016)

*Hours later but I did it, all 8 snacks are in my belly now (plus a cheese stick, cause my best BBW friend popped in with one for me)! Almost 1,400 calories, on top of my normal breakfast and lunch! Now we're eating supper in half an hour, and to tell the truth I'm actually a lil bit hungry for it.

The aftermath:
* 

View attachment Aftermath .jpg


View attachment After Snacks 2.jpg


View attachment After Snacks 4.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 18, 2016)

I made a post about Graze boxes some years ago, but can't for the life of me, find it. I only ever buy them when they try to lure me back with special offers, then I cancel again. I just last week got another offer - one free box followed by one half price. The first one was lovely - mixed kalamata olives, choc brownie, mini oatbites with tomato chutney to dip and jaffa cake - a mixture of dark choc buttons, sponge cake drops, orange flavoured raisins. But the second one they sent me although all nice stuff, THREE of the four were sweet and all with caramel sauce. Very odd and clearly a mistake. It was wholemeal shortcake bites with caramel sauce, sticky toffee pudding with caramel sauce, semi dried apple with caramel sauce, and the fourth item was apple and cinnamon flapjack. Not one savoury snack. I've emailed them to complain so hopefully will get a proper "variety" (as that's the plan I'm on).


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 20, 2016)

This original post is better suited for the weight board. I'm gonna move the thread.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 27, 2016)

SoVerySoft said:


> This original post is better suited for the weight board. I'm gonna move the thread.



*Yeah, this started out as one of those "Look at the beautiful, delicious thing I'm eating!" things but turned into a bit of a binge. Oops. :blush:*


----------



## onceagainer (May 18, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *They're a bit too expensive to justify getting regularly, but I got one with a promo code. They are really yummy! Not sure I can get through all 8 of these in one sitting but we'll see.*


 
They are rather nice, but yeah a bit too expensive for a regular subscription. I just like the idea of food arriving in the post!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 19, 2016)

I thought they looked tasty in the commercials I've seen on TV but I've never gotten around to ordering any when I can just buy my own snacks quicker at the grocery store.


----------

